# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday Jaq!

## Suzi

Happy birthday to the most amazing supermod and all round awesome person, someone I'm proud to call a friend! 
Hope it's the best one yet lovely!

----------

Jaquaia (21-11-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday Jaq!!
Last 1 as a miss!!!!omg

----------

Jaquaia (21-11-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Thanks Suzi! 

SM I know!!!! It's so exciting!!!!!

----------

Suzi (21-11-22)

----------


## Paula

Happy birthday, gorgeous!  :(party):

----------

Jaquaia (21-11-22),Suzi (21-11-22)

----------


## magie06

Happy, happy birthday to the nicest person that I know. Have a brilliant day.  :(party):  :(party):

----------

Jaquaia (21-11-22)

----------

